# Neues Aussehen



## Martel (17. Februar 2010)

Lieber Zam, nachdem ersten... naja... reden wir nicht mehr drüber....

Das Template gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also nicht nur Prügel auch mal streicheln.


Wenn du mit der Kleinigkeit fertig bist...   ich brauche defenitiv mehr Smilis hier ;-)  Schick doch mal ein praktikanten auf suche. Die machen doch sowie so nichts.....


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

jo ich finds auch nett nur leider kann ich das auf meinem arbeitsrechner nid so lassen und hab wieder aufs alte gewechselt :/ 

sah aber geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde das neue Design furchtbar. Hab sofort wieder zurückgewechselt.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde es auch geil weiter so!!^^


----------



## Martel (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich finde das neue Design furchtbar. Hab sofort wieder zurückgewechselt.




Das ist wie mit Wein.. oder Pflanzen die man man nehmen kann.


Man muss es wirken lassen. Gerade auf meiner miniMöhre hier auf der Arbeit doch sehr viel angenehmer.


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2010)

*



			Zam hast auch mal was gut gemacht....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Soll das ne Anspielung darauf sein das er sonst alles schlecht macht oder was?


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ich finds auch nett nur leider kann ich das auf meinem arbeitsrechner nid so lassen und hab wieder aufs alte gewechselt :/



Warum nicht? Passt was nicht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Wein.. oder Pflanzen die man man nehmen kann.
> 
> 
> Man muss es wirken lassen. Gerade auf meiner miniMöhre hier auf der Arbeit doch sehr viel angenehmer.



Ich fand das alte neue Design sehr gut. Ich beschwer mich eigentlich auch nich über neue Sachen, und nehme auch gerne neue Sachen an. Aber das Silberdesign gefällt mir eben nicht so. Ich bleib bei blau und weiß (nein, ich bin kein Schalkefan).
Aber es ist toll, dass man zwischen 2 Designs wählen kann. Anderen bringt es etwas, mir schadet es nich also ist es doch gut!


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2010)

Mein, auch dieses Aussehen hat was.
U.a. scheint es auch kontrastreicher zu sein.

Allerdings gefallen mir ein paar Sachen nicht so.

- Es ist zu silberstichig.
- Schwarze Schrift auf dunkengrauem Grund ist nicht so vorteilhaft (siehe z.B. ganz unten)
- Ordnersymbole auf der Startseite der jeweiligen Foren sind imo zu lastig. Die Alten waren kleiner und nicht so drückend - zudem auch nicht so unscharf.

- Wenn ich oben in einem Thread auf "Einloggen um zu antworten" klicken will, ist diese Funktion gar nicht aktiviert.

Naja ansonsten passt das Forum schon, man kann auswählen und gut is ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> - Ordnersymbole auf der Startseite der jeweiligen Foren sind imo zu lastig. Die Alten waren kleiner und nicht so drückend - zudem



Genau das stört mich auch. Die großen Ordnersymbole sind sehr unscharf und zu "wuchtig".


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Passt was nicht?


ähm also ich fahr das Browserfenster immer zusammen das man nicht sehen kann das ich dauernd im internet bin und deshalb wird alles immer so batzig, das war in den alten Designs auch schon so aber jetzt kommts mir bissl extrem vor oder ich bild mir das nur ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

Also mir gefällt das jetzt sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Und ich wechsel auch gleich zurück...
das alte war schlimm, das neue missfällt mir noch mehr =/
Diese neuen Symbolen für die Threads... ach ne, muss net sein.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Februar 2010)

Wo kann ich wieder auf den Vorgänger wechseln? Ich find's grad irgendwie nicht Oo

edit: gaaanz unten, ok. ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2010)

Ist das beabsichtig das statt des RSS Zeichens nur ein Text da steht?


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2010)

Aah, 2 von u.a. mir angesprochenen Sachen sind ja schon geändert worden.
Schriftfarbe geändert und "Einloggen zum Antworten" Button funktioniert nun. 

Mir ist aber gerade noch etwas aufgefallen.

Buffed Mitarbeiter haben ja ein farblich hinterlegtes Postfenster.
Ich fände es jedoch besser, wenn es so wie vorher wäre (also das Postfenster selber wieder normal).
Denn dann kommt imo die Schriftfarbe besser rüber - als z.B. Grün auf Grün. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Im Übrigen fand ich das alte grün viel besser, als diese lauwarmen Farben jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pps. Habe eben den Smiliebutton gesucht. Der sieht ja hier im Editorfenster ja auch etwas merkwürdig aus.


greetz


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Buffed Mitarbeiter haben ja ein farblich hinterlegtes Postfenster.
> Ich fände es jedoch besser, wenn es so wie vorher wäre (also das Postfenster selber wieder normal).
> Denn dann kommt imo die Schriftfarbe besser rüber - als z.B. Grün auf Grün.
> 
> ...


Q.E.D.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

auch wenn ich jetzt wieder mal als depp dasteh aber was heißt Q.E.D. ?


----------



## Mahoni-chan (18. Februar 2010)

Das einzige, was ich am derzeitigen Layout ändern würde sind die Icons der Threads. Ich finde den Unterschied zwischen "new posts" und "no new posts" einfach viel zu gering. Würde vorschlagen "no new posts" noch ein ganzes Stück blasser zu machen. Das war vorher definitiv eindeutiger und somit besser zu erkennen.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auch wenn ich jetzt wieder mal als depp dasteh aber was heißt Q.E.D. ?


Naja, Depp ist nur der, der nicht fragt - aber so tut, als wüßte er alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Q.E.D. denke ich, soll auch hier quod erat demonstrandum heißen -> was zu beweisen war. 


greetz


----------



## Noxiel (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auch wenn ich jetzt wieder mal als depp dasteh aber was heißt Q.E.D. ?



Die lateinische Version von qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die lateinische Version von qft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke euch beiden ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2010)

Das Dankeschön fürs neue Layout geht übrigens von Talis von atreia.de (aion.buffed.de) :-)


----------



## Atreia (26. März 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

